# Wie sieht euer Mmo konzept aus ? würdet ihr jetzt eine mmo produktion leiten



## travisjmedia (11. Dezember 2013)

*Wie sieht euer Mmo konzept aus ? würdet ihr jetzt eine mmo produktion leiten*

Würdet ihr euch jetzt mit eurem Team bei einem Sponsor vorstellen.

Wie sollte euer mmo ineuren Augen aussehen wo sollte es spielen, oder wie sollte die Atmosphäre sein, worum geht es was für Aufgaben hat man, welche engine würdet ihr nehmen, oder würdet ihr euch selber darum kümmert, erzählt eure ausgefallenste Fantasie eines mmos 

LG travis


----------



## Multithread (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht euer Mmo konzept aus ? würdet ihr jetzt eine mmo produktion leiten*

Engine: Frostbite 3.
Setting und Spielmechanik: Oldscool RPG, Richtung Gothic 1 +2+DNDR.
Spezielles: man kann sich ein 'Haustier' zähmen das einem überallhin begleitet und mitkämpft und mitlevelt.


ähm, ja viel mehr ist da nicht.


----------



## fuenfachtel (11. Dezember 2013)

Irgendwas, auch wenn ich mich oute, mit Vampiren im Mittelalter-18jhd. Ein bisschen Diablo Atmosphäre eventuell mehrere Fraktionen, Hexen, Königshof, Vampire , etc.

Engine, egal, irgendwas modernes a la Frostbite.

 Lege viel wert auf Charakterdesign und Rüstungssets. Wenn das in Richtung Witcher oder Black Desert geht, dann wunderbar.


Kann man auch alles als Single Player RPG machen.


----------



## Deeron (11. Dezember 2013)

Engine: Cryengine 3
Setting: Open-world-MMO ala Skyrim etc.
Besonderheiten: 
- mehr als 1 Begleiter möglich, wobei nicht Questgebundene NPCs dauerhaft sterben können
- Offenes Craftingsystem => Baupläne für Rüstungen und Waffen sind nicht Materialgebunden, sondern man wählt für die Teile der Rüstung frei Materialien nach bestimmten Grundeigenschaften (Flexibel, Steif etc.) wobei das Material auch das aussehen und die Werte der Ausrüstung beeinflusst.
     Beispiel: Bauplan für Rüstung:
                   Trägermaterial (Stoff oder Leder)
                   Schutzplatten (Leder oder Holz oder Metall)
                   Riemen (Seil oder Leder oder Stoff)
                   Schnallen (Holz oder Horn oder Metall)
- Jahres- und Tageszeiten haben auswirkungen auf Quests und den Verlauf der Story und die gesamte Vegetation, sowie auf die NPC-Shops und die Tagesabläufe der NPCs


----------



## MOD6699 (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht euer Mmo konzept aus ? würdet ihr jetzt eine mmo produktion leiten*

Ok^^ Die Rechnerleistung würde sich freuen 

Ich bleib dabei ich will ein Kungfu MMO wo es Kämpfe in Baumwipfel gibt!!!111


----------



## travisjmedia (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht euer Mmo konzept aus ? würdet ihr jetzt eine mmo produktion leiten*

Das letzte würde mir auch gefallen, man müsste eine wahnsinns mal haben, eventuell wäre es interessant wenn man eine Art tektonik artigen Veränderungen involvieren, dadurch müsste man kontent nicht dauernd nachfügwn eine Welt mit einem rhytmus, bei einer Schlacht pvp ab, Zerstörung von dem Areal, ..solche open world Events müssten rar gehalten werden, das Gebiet abgegrast, verbrannter Boden, kaputte Bäume und nach einem bestimmten interval, wird betroffenes Gebiet angehoben vielleicht, .. nach paar Wochen neue Vegetation etc, dazu vielleicht npcs die das Gebiet pflegen... Ein detail in einem mega mmo...wwenn man von "next gen" redet... Heut ist jedes zweite Spiel next gen betitelt .. der Begriff ist over used


----------



## Deeron (11. Dezember 2013)

travisjmedia schrieb:


> Das letzte würde mir auch gefallen, man müsste eine wahnsinns mal haben, eventuell wäre es interessant wenn man eine Art tektonik artigen Veränderungen involvieren, dadurch müsste man kontent nicht dauernd nachfügwn eine Welt mit einem rhytmus, bei einer Schlacht pvp ab, Zerstörung von dem Areal, ..solche open world Events müssten rar gehalten werden, das Gebiet abgegrast, verbrannter Boden, kaputte Bäume und nach einem bestimmten interval, wird betroffenes Gebiet angehoben vielleicht, .. nach paar Wochen neue Vegetation etc, dazu vielleicht npcs die das Gebiet pflegen... Ein detail in einem mega mmo...wwenn man von "next gen" redet... Heut ist jedes zweite Spiel next gen betitelt .. der Begriff ist over used



Tektonische Veränderungen der Spielwelt wären meiner Meinung nach dann doch wieder zu aufwändig ^^. Es ist ja nicht nur das Ergebnis was beachtet werden muss, sondern auch der weg dahin. Geskripted würde es ziemlich blöd aussehen, dementsprechend müsste es dynamische Physikberechnungen geben, die auf die verschiedenen Bestandteile der Welt eingehen. Wasser, Bäume, Erde, Stein etc... Ich glaube das würde kein Rechner packen.  

Was nochmal die Begleiter angeht: ich finde in aktuellen MMOs hängen die zu sehr an dem Spieler. Ich würde eine Art Commandermodus machen wo man zb getimte Befehle geben kann. Beispiel: "Sprich in  2 Minuten mit der Wache" (Beispiel für Ablenkung)
In Skyrim habe ich zB das Problem, das mein Begleiter mit dem Frostzauberstab ständig mich verletzt anstatt den Gegner, weil diese verd***** Lydia nicht merkt, dass ich vor dem Gegner stehe. ^^


----------



## travisjmedia (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht euer Mmo konzept aus ? würdet ihr jetzt eine mmo produktion leiten*

Es wäre natürlich ein Killer das auf die PCs der Spieler zuverlagern, aber man könnte es lokal berechnen lassen, und zu ausgefallen muss das Endergebnis ja nicht sein, Texturen müssten für ausgewählte Bereiche vielleicht etwas feiner Bearbeitet werden, aber man könnte dies einfach in ein Update packen, keine neue Daten einfach abgeänderte Reihenfolge und die Daten werden durch einen wie eine Art hotfix aufgerufen, so könnte man dieses leistungsproblem umgehen.

Begleiter sehr gut gefallen hat mir das old republic Konzept ... Das konzept nicht die Umsetzung betone ich mal, sehr angenehm farming auf Begleiter umzulagern, wenn es nicht zu leicht wird ... Man muss halt das handelssystem im Auge behalten... Welcher ein muss ist.. es muss ausgewogen sein... Einer der besten Systeme in mmo haben noch wow .. es macht Spaßzu handeln man kann sich damit wirklich lange und intensiv beschäftigen, ein Punkt zum Langzeit Faktor, eine Idee wäre eine einkommensklasse Frage ist wie man das umsetzen... RAID fixierte brauchen sich somit keinen Stress machen angeld zu kommen eventuell Rabatte auf items .. und für oberklasse eine Art System was dazu reizt Geld zu scheffeln...

Was haltet ihr von ingame wetten... Das hatte ich mal hin und wieder im kopf


----------



## bofferbrauer (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht euer Mmo konzept aus ? würdet ihr jetzt eine mmo produktion leiten*

Hooo, der Sponsor würde mich wohl eher auslachen und rauswerfen als dass er mich finanziell unterstützen würde bei meiner Idee (die ich übrigens schon seit ein paar Jahren habe) weil sie wohl komplett gegen den Mainstream geht;

1. Keine NPC, außer bei sehr besonderen Events die einen voraussetzen würden.
2. Keine unendlichen Geldmengen. Sprich man kann nur soviel verkaufen wie der gegenüber auch bezahlen kann.
3. Regelmäßiges Essen und Trinken als Teil des Grundgerüstes.
4. Kämpfen ist völlig optional
5. Nur sehr wenige Klassen Berufe sind überhaupt auf Kampf ausgelegt. Der Großteil sind eher mondäne Berufe die aber essentiell für eine Siedlung sind, etwa Bauer, Koch, Holzfäller, Schmied usw...
6. Learning by doing, komlett ohne Levels. Jeder Charakter kann theoretisch alles lernen, und bekommt einen Bonus auf die Skills seines Berufes, aber nichts soll ihn daran hindern können, auch was komplett anderes zu lernen. Alle Fähigkeiten sind für alle Klassen offen. Es gibt jedoch ein maximales Gesamtskilllevel, und wenn dieses überschritten werden sollte wird stattdessen in den Skills, die am längsten nicht mehr benutzt hat, langsam nachlassen.
7. Persistente Spielwelt. Sollten etwa Holzfäller zuviel Bäume fällen, sollen sie problemlos so auch mal einen Wald wegroden. Spieler, die Offline sind, verschwinden auch nicht aus der Spielwelt, sondern gehen dann automatisch ihren Tätigkeiten nach, welche teil auf ihrem Beruf, teils aber auch an ihren Fähigkeiten basiert, sollte der Spieler sich neben dem Beruf auch noch in anderen Fächern betätigt haben.
8. ALLE Ingame Items können gecraftet werden, und die dazu benötigten Zutaten sollen soweit möglich denen in der realen Welt entsprechen, auch mengenmäßig.
9. Magische Items sind extremst selten. Items von besonderer Qualität sind schon deutlich geläufiger, und selbst nichtmagische Uniques sollten insgesamt geläufiger sein als Magische Items überhaupt. Magische Uniques wären so ziemlich der absolute Schatz. Magie im großen und ganzen wäre aber auch ungeheuer selten (beide würden aber im Verlauf der Story (die ich auch schon teilweise im Kopf habe) wenigtens etwas geläufiger werden).
10. Gegner uns Mons sollen nur absolut realistisches droppen, was bei vielen Mons schlicht und einfach nichts ist. Manche kann man aber ausweiden oder das Fell abziehen (mit den passenden Skills natürlich) um was nützliches zu bekommen. Ein Gegner mit Schwert, Schild und Rüstung sollte auch Schwert, Schild und Rüstung droppen.

Bin mir sicher, dass ich noch einige Punkte vergessen habe; wenn mr noch was einfällt füge ichs noch hinzu.

Ach, die Welt wäre übrigens eine frühe Mittelalterwelt, in der sich Technik und Magie langsam entwickelt und im Verlauf der Story teilweise wegen der schieren Präsenz letzterem deutlich anders entwickelt als wie es sich hier auf der Erde abgespielt hat.



Multithread schrieb:


> Engine: Frostbite 3.



In einer derart weitlüfigen Welt wie einem MMO? das würde bedeuten dass entweder die Engine ihre Muskeln nicht ausspielen kann oder dass man lieber Crysis auf Ultra in 4K mit 8x Supersampling spielt weil es flüssiger wäre



> Setting und Spielmechanik: Oldscool RPG, Richtung Gothic 1 +2+DNDR.



Autsch, das tat weh! Als jemand, der RICHTIGE Oldschool RPGs in den 80ern und 90ern durchgezockt hat Gothic und Oldschool in einem Satz zu lesen, ist schon fast eine Qual. Wizardry, Gauntlet, Rogue, Might & Magic, Ultima, Eye of the Beholder, die Nordlandtrilogie, Isthar, Nethack, eventuell Baldurs Gate oder Dungeon Master, das sind Oldschool Rollenspiele, aber definitiv kein Gothic



> Spezielles: man kann sich ein 'Haustier' zähmen das einem überallhin begleitet und mitkämpft und mitlevelt.



Speziell ist vielleicht nicht das richtige Wort, wenn die so knapp die hälfte aller MMOs solche Pets haben


----------



## travisjmedia (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht euer Mmo konzept aus ? würdet ihr jetzt eine mmo produktion leiten*

Hat den niemand an ein mmo im Future style gedacht... Mich reizt es so sehr mmo stehen zusehen welches in der Zukunft spielt und vieles zum Lernen und entdecken bietet, ich habe viele Storys angefangen zuschreiben, aber keine wirklich beendet, für ein mmo hätte ich soviele Ideen... Ich wüsste nicht wo ich anfangen sollte


----------



## Deeron (12. Dezember 2013)

travisjmedia schrieb:


> Hat den niemand an ein mmo im Future style gedacht... Mich reizt es so sehr mmo stehen zusehen welches in der Zukunft spielt und vieles zum Lernen und entdecken bietet, ich habe viele Storys angefangen zuschreiben, aber keine wirklich beendet, für ein mmo hätte ich soviele Ideen... Ich wüsste nicht wo ich anfangen sollte



Meiner Meinung nach haben solche MMOs einfach zu viel Freiheit während des Entstehungsprozesses.  
Man muss ja schließlich alles neu "erfinden" und sich selber ausdenken, damit es keinem anderen Spiel zu sehr ähnelt welches in der Zukunft spielt.
Das fängt bei Rassen und Materialien an, geht über Planeten und Vegetationen bis hin zu Fahrzeugen und Waffen.

Ein MMO muss glaubhaft sein aber auch ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal bieten. Um diese Glaubhaftigkeit zu erreichen bedarf es einer fesselnden Story, einer "eigenen" Physik und genug Material für den Hintergrund. Weiterhin muss es stetig ausbaufähig sein.

Nicht umsonst gibt es von Star Wars und Star Trek unzählig viele Romane, Bücher und Spiele, die die Geschichte weiterspinnen oder auffüllen. 

Ich glaube nicht, dass der Name Star Wars so ein Erfolg gewesen wäre, wenn man nach den 3 ersten Filmen und Büchern aufgehört hätte. Bzw. Schon nach dem ersten.


----------



## travisjmedia (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie sieht euer Mmo konzept aus ? würdet ihr jetzt eine mmo produktion leiten*

Das lässt sich auch nicht bestreiten.

Allerdings ist es doch gerade deswegen eine Idee die man nicht aussenvor lassen sollte, auch "wenn" es heißt man müsste 2-3 Jahre mehr in das gerüst stecken bis man dann zum eigentlichen Handel kommt.
Ich meine wenn man sich wirklich die Arbeit heutzutage macht ein mmo raus zubringen... Ich würde mich nicht hinsetzen und den Kopf über einem mmo zu halten was zum grössten sowieso nur retail sein wird.

Gerade diese Freiheitbraucht man doch wenn man ein Kunstwerk ein unikat erschaffen will, heute kann man doch kaum noch eigene Ideen umsetzen... Weil es in den meisten Fällen schon ungewollt zur Kopie wird..

Ist halt in diesem Fall die Einstellung und das Geld ... *citizin* hust


----------

